# Insurance for RideShare



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Just came from my State Farm agent.

The endorsement for ride share will add about $5 to my monthly premium.

It's an easy call; pay it and there's no doubt you're covered


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Just came from my State Farm agent.
> 
> The endorsement for ride share will add about $5 to my monthly premium.
> 
> It's an easy call; pay it and there's no doubt you're covered


The additional monthly cost you report may not be the same for every Uber partner.

However, the advice is solid, making sure that you understand the risk and listening to insurance professionals should be part of any Uber Partner's decision as to whether or not to enter the business.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I was fearful when I entered the agent's office - afraid of opening a can of work, and afraid of a big hit in the pocketbook.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Just came from my State Farm agent.
> 
> The endorsement for ride share will add about $5 to my monthly premium.
> 
> It's an easy call; pay it and there's no doubt you're covered


 Im in NJ.....had to switch to Farmers Insurance to get rideshare coverage....the additional cost was like $25 more a month with the same coverage levels I had before.....well worth the peace of mind and an aditional deduction on my taxes.....


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

My full coverage w commercial on a 2016 Scion is now 119 a month. And I have the higher end coverage on the personal end of it....very reasonable.


----------

